# Show your best shots!



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Although this is not the best shot..I got a kick out of it because I shot the fletching off my husbands arrow and stuck it into the target---the real crapper about this ...hitting his arrow kicked me out of the 11 and barely caught the 10...but way amusing!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is a picture from I believe my first 3D shoot ever. We were at Tamassee Hills in SC. I had such a good teacher and some good luck! Mine is the arrow with green fletchings.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great Shots! :thumbs_up


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Here are a few. First one is a Robin Hood.


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Another.


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

1 more for now.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok here is a target from one of shoots last month. My arrow it the xringer and hubbies is the arrow in the 10 not bad for a 25 yrd shot for me. Crazy Jack-a-lope..


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> Ok here is a target from one of shoots last month. My arrow it the xringer and hubbies is the arrow in the 10 not bad for a 25 yrd shot for me. Crazy Jack-a-lope..


Hey Kimmiedawn- 

Good shooting! Looks like someone got buck fever......I hate when that happens!!!! lol......


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice shots ladies!!

Here's my LUCKIEST shot... I believe it was ~30 yards from a stand, mine's in the 11-ring


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Ok ladies. I want to see some pictures from you foam slaying archers out there. This is me and my shooting buddy July Mcdonald. We both slayed this pig dead. Thats me on the right and Jewels on the left!
> 
> The other two arrows in the target belongs to our hubbies. But see we women got 11's on this swine..so only we were picture worthy.


Woo hoo! What a sweet shot!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

This Pic was taken a few weeks after I got my Alphamax, I was shooting at 30 yards, my first shots of the day. I was still trying to build up my poundage, hadn't even bought the proper arrows yet.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

z28melissa said:


> Nice shots ladies!!
> 
> Here's my LUCKIEST shot... I believe it was ~30 yards from a stand, mine's in the 11-ring


Sweet shot! I really hate that frog!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

McStamper said:


> This Pic was taken a few weeks after I got my Alphamax, I was shooting at 30 yards, my first shots of the day. I was still trying to build up my poundage, hadn't even bought the proper arrows yet.
> 
> View attachment 597162


Way to group them together Mcstamper!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

1hotdoe said:


> Here are a few. First one is a Robin Hood.


Wow, I think this is the sweetest shot yet!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

1hotdoe said:


> Here are a few. First one is a Robin Hood.


That is amazing! I am in awe!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Here's a couple of target pics and a hunting pic...I love archery!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

1hotdoe said:


> Hey Kimmiedawn-
> 
> Good shooting! Looks like someone got buck fever......I hate when that happens!!!! lol......


Yeah that was another guy in our group. Everyone was givin me a hard time wantin to know what I had against "longears". I had shot a live rabbit in our yrd the week before..My 1st ever bow kill..


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

kimmiedawn said:


> Yeah that was another guy in our group. Everyone was givin me a hard time wantin to know what I had against "longears". I had shot a live rabbit in our yrd the week before..*My 1st ever bow kill..*


Way to go KD!


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

*At 40 Yards! OWNED!*


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

*Beat That!*


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I just started shooting so this was my first indoor shoot Im pretty proud of my bear pic..








and of course I have to show this pic.. I beat my husband..lol


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

This is my best from today (always forget to take the camera to the range). I hate sighting in. :blob1:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

ok ladies, here are a few from this weekends 3D.











hard to see in this 1, I'm in the 10.



















and best for last..


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's one (not my best) but obviously cool that it stayed on.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

lastcall21 said:


> Here's one (not my best) but obviously cool that it stayed on.


LOL WOW.. You got soooo lucky.. nice pic..


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

lastcall21 said:


> Here's one (not my best) but obviously cool that it stayed on.


well that one certainly takes the cake....


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's a couple of groups from 1/2 hour ago. 30yds in the back yard, in the dark.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just a few of mine and the hubbies day out yesterday. The arrow with the red is his and the blue is mine.... The majority of these shots are 30YDS and beyond.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

This one were really proud of! Not an easy shot at a turkey but all 4 of us seemed to have found the sweet spot


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice Ammie


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

These are not shots of targets. But while trying to take some photos of us shooting...notice the FAT guy in the background! Just kidding love ya heath.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Who's the dillweed taking the picture with his finger in the way?


*FORMAN!!!!!*






Who can ruin a picture?.........Matt and I can!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

He even "Chicken-grips" the camera!


----------



## LLove (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## wc2005 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Robin Hood*

My first Robin Hood after having the bow for less than two weeks.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

wc2005 said:


> My first Robin Hood after having the bow for less than two weeks.


Nice shootin there, that is when you know the bow is a shooter for you. I started shootin pin nocks and bushings to cut down on arrow damage, now I just bust nocks.. LOL When I go sight in and bust a nock I know it is time to shoot at different dots.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

wc2005 said:


> My first Robin Hood after having the bow for less than two weeks.


Awesome shot! Do you hear the big round of applause? You had to be thrilled. Congrats.


----------



## FAR66 (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is one of my arrow after pinwheeling a floating ping pong ball at 20 yards. The guys at the shop had to cheat and put a piece of black foam on the target behind the ball so they could see it.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

FAR66 said:


> Here is one of my arrow after pinwheeling a floating ping pong ball at 20 yards. The guys at the shop had to cheat and put a piece of black foam on the target behind the ball so they could see it.




Wow that's SWEET! Awesome shot.


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

*Wow ladies!*

Those pictures were amazing shots! Great Job ladies!! I'll post a pic real soon. (ammie: where you get the shoot like a girl long sleve? I have to get me one of those!!!!)


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

goofyswife2788 said:


> These are not shots of targets. But while trying to take some photos of us shooting...notice the FAT guy in the background! Just kidding love ya heath.



How do I get one of those long sleve shoot like a girl shirts. There nice looking


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

Great job ladies. Everyone is so talented. Thats cool


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

team-A&S said:


> How do I get one of those long sleve shoot like a girl shirts. There nice looking


Check out www.shootlikeagirl.com for em.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry I didnt get to you sooner on the shirt- looks like Kimmiedawn took care of ya! The web site has a lot of really cool shirts! perty sweet if you ask me....


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Sorry I didnt get to you sooner on the shirt- looks like Kimmiedawn took care of ya! The web site has a lot of really cool shirts! perty sweet if you ask me....


LOL sorry, but I do try to answer the few questions I do have the answers for...lol


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

kimmiedawn said:


> LOL sorry, but I do try to answer the few questions I do have the answers for...lol


Thanks to you both!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

kimmiedawn said:


> LOL sorry, but I do try to answer the few questions I do have the answers for...lol


Its all good! :darkbeer:


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

*pics*

from local shoots fordyce, el dorado, bayou meto, and central in mayflower


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

BigBuckBabe said:


> from local shoots fordyce, el dorado, bayou meto, and central in mayflower


3 of us called & shot 14s on one target and the other one the girls got 12s


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

All of my shots at 30 yards. :darkbeer:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Some pics from today. 30 yard shots




























best grouping so far


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is 1 photo from last week at lone eagle shoot. The ping pong balls my 2 boys had a blast shooting them. Kyle had 2 rounds he was 2 out 3 for the floating on air ping pong balls. He won the pot for it taking the money home. He out shot me and he is 13 years old.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

How many yards?


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

The View









The Shot


----------



## bree (Aug 16, 2009)

awesome robin hoods!!!!!!!!!! I have never done that!!!!!! i will post mine when i upload some. good job ladies!


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

*1st Robinhood*


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I made this shot at about 50 yards with my 45 pound Ben Pearson recurve...I was lucky!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great Shots ladies!!!!


----------



## adidas01kg (Sep 27, 2009)

*nice shooting*

My first shot I hit the wall, guess it just takes practice and patience.


----------



## MAxo (Jun 5, 2009)

*Nice shoot*

Hallo, this is photoshot from Championship of Slovak republic, 4 shots from 4 BB shooters: 1x Senior, 2x men, 1x women. My is Lightspeed with green vanes in 10 ring / Hoyt Dorado #40, barebow category/. Approx. 16 meters, fox in steep slope uphill, standing in same steep slope. Very hard target. There was a lot of fun. Archery shooting is very good activity.


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The first pic was the last round that lead to the second pic. NFAA FBFS National Championship.


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

First pic is of me with the standing bear, 14 ring at 40 yards, second pic is of a group I shot with at one of the ASA Pro-Ams


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Good shootin'!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

My favorite shot of all time, I told my friend / coach I was gonna tube his arrow and I did it! I've tubed a few others but have finally learned to quit shooting single spots.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

McStamper said:


> View attachment 1273018
> View attachment 1273019
> 
> My favorite shot of all time, I told my friend / coach I was gonna tube his arrow and I did it! I've tubed a few others but have finally learned to quit shooting single spots.


Dang Girl!!! Looks like you spend a lot of money on arrows alone....look at all those Robin Hoods...lol
I shot my first Robin Hood last summer....In the Dark none the less..Ill have to find my picture so I can post it up here.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Ammie, I am really trying not to shoot single spots anymore, no matter what the distance. It just costs too much! I took the photo before I decided to pull them apart. I needed arrows bad! LOL I have been shooting a league with FITA targets I had to give up on the three spot and go to a single. That target just messes up my head ( I have target panic!!! ) I can't shoot it well at all. I have different arrows and nocks now... So far I have just busted nocks...


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just think its funny that he was straped together


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome "shot"! I'd love to know more about it!


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

*Newberry, Florida 2012*









Bliss, Betty, Lucinda, Barbara and Betsy


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Love it Shanna


----------



## aclarkarchery (Oct 31, 2011)

After getting my bow back from Great Lakes Outdoor Supply in Middlefield, OH. Replaced limbs and tuned. First 5 shots at 20 yds. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

miamiredneck said:


> View attachment 1280593
> 
> 
> Bliss, Betty, Lucinda, Barbara and Betsy


Nice group of arrows there!! Great looking group of happy shooters also.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

McStamper said:


> Ammie, I am really trying not to shoot single spots anymore, no matter what the distance. It just costs too much! I took the photo before I decided to pull them apart. I needed arrows bad! LOL I have been shooting a league with FITA targets I had to give up on the three spot and go to a single. That target just messes up my head ( I have target panic!!! ) I can't shoot it well at all. I have different arrows and nocks now... So far I have just busted nocks...


I hear ya girl. Sounds like ya got spots down real good. We need to meet up sometime and shoot 3D


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree Ammie, wish you were a little closer!


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks we had a blast, great group of ladies...I got lucky to shoot with them...


goofyswife2788 said:


> Nice group of arrows there!! Great looking group of happy shooters also.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

A 3 year old thread??? Awesome! Love that someone dug it up. Now to see if I can find a few pics


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Being em out! Share what ya got. We would love to see them


----------



## dkrez (Feb 9, 2012)

*Robinhood*








My first and only robin hood. I switched to a 3 spot that night.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

That was an awesome shot!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

dkrez said:


> View attachment 1282256
> 
> My first and only robin hood. I switched to a 3 spot that night.


Awesome!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

miamiredneck said:


> Thanks we had a blast, great group of ladies...I got lucky to shoot with them...


I've only shot with a few women, since I got started in archery. It would be so much fun to have a all women's group to shoot with! Looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

heres a couple I found


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

miamiredneck said:


> View attachment 1280593
> 
> 
> Bliss, Betty, Lucinda, Barbara and Betsy


Lucinda....how did she get in there with all those B names? I hope everyone had jobs assigned, I would hate to think you don't follow the rules when Melissa and I are not there!!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a 12 I shot past Saturday, first shoot after getting the HB back together and with my new release. 38 Yard shot. Awful happy to be back! Hubby's arrow is on the left :tongue:


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey y'all. I can't compete with you, but I'm pretty proud of this shot.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

chasin feathers-that's a great shot!


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't wait to see more photos. Keep em coming.


----------

